# Learnig Spanish for free



## NickyK (4 Jan 2014)

Hi,
New Years resolution is to try to learn some Spanish. Can anyone recommend an online course that I can do for nothing? 
Thanks,
Nicky


----------



## NickyK (4 Jan 2014)

Learning!!!


----------



## shesells (5 Jan 2014)

Most libraries have Linguaphone or other language learning aids you can rent


----------



## pebbledash (5 Jan 2014)

Michel Thomas CDs are available in the public libraries and are brilliant for learning languages. His method is very intuitive and makes the language easy to remember by association with words you already know. I would definitely start with these. 

 Here's a link to his Spanish courses on Amazon, but you can get them in any public library. There is often a waiting list for them in the libraries because they are really popular. Good luck!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_83ubswe5j5_e


----------



## pebbledash (5 Jan 2014)

I have found linguaphone and other courses really boring in compared to Michel Thomas.


----------



## Darthvadar (5 Jan 2014)

Some Public Libraries offer free Language Lessons. Give your local library a call. Even if they don't offer lessons, they'll know which branches do.

 Best of luck with it.

 Darth.


----------



## TTI (5 Jan 2014)

I recommend DuoLingo to you... available on website and on your smartphone - for free. It deals with speaking, reading, listening and writing and it very modern.

Also covers French, English, German and one more I think.

www.duolingo.com

I have used it over the past couple of months to start learning Spanish.


----------



## NickyK (5 Jan 2014)

Thanks very much. All great suggestions!


----------



## paddi22 (5 Jan 2014)

another vote for michel thomas here! found it a great way to learn spoken languages. 

when i was learning spanish i replied to an ad from a spanish girl here trying to improve her english, and we used to meet for a drink and to talk. of all the methods (books/cds/courses) i used, that way the best way to improve it.


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Jan 2014)

As paddi22 has said, an hour or two a week of face-to-face exchange with a native speaker will teach you a lot more useful stuff than hours of solo learning.

One other free online resource I'd say is worth checking out is the [broken link removed]. _Suerte !_


----------



## ALEXA (5 Jan 2014)

I used Michel Thomas CDs and found them very useful indeed. They are based on the spoken language rather that the written as in the case of many other programmes. There are a few levels you can progress through and I found this programme easy to remember and put into everyday use when I lived in Spain.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 May 2014)

A few years ago, I found some exchange requests on the skype forum - with international people looking for help with their english whilst offering help with spanish (where spanish was their native language).

Of course, it still takes a bit of effort - but it proved to be a wonderful resource that in other circumstances, had every right to be expensive rather than free!  You will find many spanish (or south american) people who's english is actually excellent - but they just need to practice conversation.  That then makes it easier for them to help you with some basic spanish.


I gave up eventually (time constraints).  However, the time spent was enjoyable and the bits I did learn have still come in useful whenever I visit Spain.


----------



## Bronte (21 May 2014)

There is only one way to learn a language properly, immersion.  Go to the country and work there as a waiter, au pair etc.  Or acquire a boyfriend who only speaks that language.


----------



## Jim2007 (21 May 2014)

Bronte said:


> There is only one way to learn a language properly, immersion.  Go to the country and work there as a waiter, au pair etc.  Or acquire a boyfriend who only speaks that language.



True, there is nothing like being dropped in at the deep end!  Although what you will learn might be a dialect rather than the formal language itself.


----------



## Purple (22 May 2014)

Bronte said:


> Or acquire a boyfriend who only speaks that language.



That's a serious commitment if you are a straight male!


----------

